# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Las centrales nucleares españolas aprueban los test de resistencia

## F. Lázaro

Una noticia importante de la cual no nos hemos echo eco.

http://www.csn.es/index.php?option=c...mid=29&lang=es

Jueves, 22 de Diciembre de 2011 19:12

El Pleno del Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) ha aprobado el informe final de las pruebas de resistencia a las que se han sometido las centrales nucleares españolas, de acuerdo con el calendario establecido en la Unión Europea.

El CSN ha examinado los informes finales remitidos por los titulares dentro del proceso de las pruebas de resistencia europeas ("stress-tests"), incluyendo la realización de un programa específico de 24 inspecciones.

Antes del 31 de diciembre, el CSN remitirá a la Comisión Europea este informe, traducido al inglés, tal y como procedió con el informe preliminar del pasado mes de septiembre. Este texto es el resultado del trabajo de más de seis meses, tiempo durante el cual 14 países de la UE con reactores nucleares han evaluado el grado de resistencia de sus instalaciones tras el accidente de Fukushima (Japón).

*Principales conclusiones*

De la evaluación realizada por este organismo, se han obtenido las siguientes conclusiones:

- Los informes presentados por los titulares cumplen con las especificaciones de las pruebas de resistencia elaboradas por WENRA/ENSREG y dan una respuesta adecuada a las correspondientes Instrucciones Técnicas Complementarias (ITC) emitidas por este organismo.

- No se ha identificado ningún aspecto que suponga una deficiencia relevante en la seguridad de estas instalaciones y que pudiera requerir la adopción urgente de actuaciones en las mismas.

- Los informes de los titulares concluyen que actualmente se cumplen las bases de diseño y las bases de licencia establecidas para cada instalación.

- Las comprobaciones y estudios realizados ponen de manifiesto la existencia de márgenes que aseguran el mantenimiento de las condiciones de seguridad de las centrales más allá de los supuestos considerados en el diseño. Adicionalmente, para incrementar aún más la capacidad de respuesta frente a situaciones extremas, los titulares proponen la implantación de mejoras relevantes y el refuerzo de los recursos para hacer frente a emergencias.

- Las mejoras identificadas se realizarán en varias etapas, en función de sus características técnicas y de los plazos necesarios para su implantación. El esquema temporal previsto es el siguiente:

---- Corto plazo, en el que se implantarán medidas factibles en este periodo y se realizarán la mayor parte de los estudios complementarios. Finalización prevista entre junio y diciembre de 2012
---- Medio plazo, para incorporar un segundo bloque de modificaciones de diseño. Finalización prevista entre 2013 y 2014
---- Largo plazo, para finalizar todo el programa de mejoras, incluyendo nuevos desarrollos y las modificaciones de diseño que impliquen nuevas construcciones o cambios de los sistemas existentes. Finalización prevista entre 2015 y 2016.

- La evaluación del CSN ha identificado acciones y estudios complementarios para asegurar que todos los aspectos quedan adecuadamente tratados y que las acciones propuestas son eficaces. El CSN emitirá Instrucciones Técnicas Complementarias (ITC) a cada titular a principios de 2012, en las que se requerirá la implantación de las propuestas de mejora presentadas, así como la realización de estudios complementarios u otras modificaciones que el CSN considere necesariasEntre las mejoras propuestas cabe destacar:

---- Ante la pérdida de energía eléctrica y de sumidero de calor: Se deberán establecer medidas y actuaciones para mantener una corriente eléctrica continua a los controles e instrumentación, se deberá disponer de equipos portátiles así como introducir mejoras que permitan recuperar la alimentación exterior desde centrales hidráulicas cercanas.

---- En cuanto a la organización ante emergencias: Se construirán nuevos centros alternativos de gestión de emergencias en cada central, que soporten situaciones accidentales adversas, y se creará un centro común de apoyo en emergencias, con medios humanos y materiales disponibles para intervenir en cualquier central en un plazo máximo de 24 horas.

---- Ante accidentes severos: El CSN considera necesario que todos los titulares dispongan de venteo filtrado de la contención así como de recombinadores de hidrógeno en aquellas zonas que pueden presentar riesgo de acumulación del mismo. Se requerirá también la instalación de diversos métodos que permitan inyectar agua tanto en la vasija del reactor como en los generadores de vapor o a la contención.

---- En cuanto al almacenamiento de combustible: Antecedentes y proceso de trabajo el Consejo requerirá a los titulares la disponibilidad de medios alternativos fijos y portátiles para aportar agua a la piscina de combustible gastado, así como mejoras en la instrumentación de medida de nivel y temperatura de dicho agua.

*Antecedentes y proceso de trabajo:*

El informe que presenta hoy el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear es resultado del análisis independiente y pormenorizado de los informes realizados previamente por los titulares de las plantas, y forma parte de un plan homogéneo a nivel europeo que permite analizar la capacidad actual de cada emplazamiento para soportar accidentes más allá de sus bases de diseño e implantar las mejoras que se consideren necesarias. Así, las centrales han revisado su resistencia ante los siguientes sucesos:

 De origen externo: terremotos, inundaciones y otros sucesos naturales.
 Pérdida de las funciones de seguridad, por pérdida de los diferentes escalones de suministro energía eléctrica y del sumidero final de calor.
 Gestión de accidentes severos en el núcleo del reactor y accidentes con pérdida de inventario y/o refrigeración en las piscinas de combustible gastado.

Todos los organismos reguladores europeos presentarán un informe similar a este antes del 31 de diciembre de 2011. Posteriormente, entre enero y abril de 2012, todo el proceso será de nuevo sometido a revisión entre todos los reguladores (peer review). Esta revisión se publicará y discutirá en seminarios de carácter nacional e internacional para permitir la participación de todos los actores implicados.

En España, además, el CSN ha emitido, a mediados de este año, otras Instrucciones Técnicas Complementarias (ITC) fuera del marco estricto fijado a nivel europeo, por ejemplo, se ha sometido a la fábrica de combustible nuclear de Juzbado a unas pruebas de resistencia específicas y adaptadas a su diseño.

Asimismo, todas las centrales realizarán análisis adicionales con el fin de identificar las medidas necesarias para mitigar las consecuencias de sucesos provocados, voluntaria o involuntariamente por la mano del hombre y que pudieran derivar en incendios o explosiones que llevaran a la pérdida de grandes áreas de la central. Los resultados de estos análisis complementarios deberán ser presentados al organismo regulador antes del 31 de diciembre de 2012.

Pruebas de resistencia realizadas a las centrales nucleares españolas. Informe final

----------

